# Safeguard



## 4square (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone received any work from via-safeguard on the west coast. I perform work for a a primary that was formerly under contract with BOA. I have not received lawn cuts, combos, CFK's in over a month. I was averaging between 10-15K per month before the change took place. Since they bought out BOA field services, it seems as though they are not releasing any work??? or am I just being lied to??? Who is servicing all the properties I did last month?? 

:furious:


----------



## kfs (Oct 1, 2012)

im here in florida and Im a SFG REO grass vendor. Around Nov 1. I went from appox 75 Properties to 175 and they were BOA properties. It seems that companies such as SCVMS, Qualified, Sentinel and who ever else was dependent on the BOA contract, lost propably 60-75 % of all their work. SFG is using there current vendors as the primary vendors and the former BOA vendors as back ups. Hopefully you have branched out and had more than 1 client (the BOA client). I have appx 6 and stay fairly busy these days.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

kfs said:


> im here in florida and Im a SFG REO grass vendor. Around Nov 1. I went from appox 75 Properties to 175 and they were BOA properties. It seems that companies such as SCVMS, Qualified, Sentinel and who ever else was dependent on the BOA contract, lost propably 60-75 % of all their work. SFG is using there current vendors as the primary vendors and the former BOA vendors as back ups. Hopefully you have branched out and had more than 1 client (the BOA client). I have appx 6 and stay fairly busy these days.



Yeah Qualified, Sentinel and SCVMS probably lost more like 90% of their work, used to get 100+ orders a week and it has dropped a ton! Luckily I have other vendors or i'd be closing doors! Safeguard is a joke, i'm just waiting til BOA realizes this and starts sending it back!!


----------



## zipper (Oct 20, 2012)

Have not been assigned a work order since end of Sept. Recieved work from a BAC vendor out of Salt Lake. They are getting some work, not much, a one man shop like myself is at the bottom of their list. Pretty much done with preservation. Doing some inspections, have a client with a portfolio of vacant lots I mow, that wont start till spring. Was not to excited about working for Safeguard anyway.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

TRIWORK said:


> Yeah Qualified, Sentinel and SCVMS probably lost more like 90% of their work, used to get 100+ orders a week and it has dropped a ton! Luckily I have other vendors or i'd be closing doors! Safeguard is a joke, i'm just waiting til BOA realizes this and starts sending it back!!


Sounds like the regionals got a dose of what some of us smaller outfits went through in 2008-2009 when many nationals jumped on with regionals.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I can assure you that I shed no tears what so ever if CVMS gets a good dose of the pounding they've dished out over the years.


Just goes to show that Karma is a B, and that what goes around comes around!!!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MY understanding out here is they got the REHAB contract...
everyone here has to at least have a GC license to get the work...


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you have to be a GC to be A safeguard vendor?


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

SG bought the P&P arm of BOA. All the properties that BOA was maintaining, SG is now maintaining. I;m A SG vendor, our BOA work load has gone through the roof.


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

Safeguard has approached me to do some work for them. I am reading their reimburstment guidelines. The rates seem reasonable, but I am wondering how much they keep for themselves. Anyone have some input? I have a call Monday morning and would like as much knowledge as I can get.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Safeguard's "discount" is usually 25%. If you are in an area that doesn't have many contractors, you may be able to negotiate that to 20%. But. I wouldn't hold my breath. SG will be very nice at first. Then they become more and more ...less nice. Asking for more and more to be done for trip charges and -reimbursement of expenses (with receipt).

Best advice I can give you, Stand firm on things you don't like. Do not give in to then, just because they threaten charge backs. Keep VERY good documentation (photos, emails) on all work performed. Don't be afraid to argue. Never let them see you sweat. 

If you do the work assigned to you, and do it like you're supposed to, then you will have few troubles. If you tend to miss a lot of stuff, then they will make you pay for it. You can either learn from your mistakes, or you can quit working for them. Don't be afraid to make huge profits when you get the chance. They don't come along often, but when they do, recognize the opportunity and capitalize on it.

If you try to short cut the work, or do stupid stuff like putting new shingles down over rotten decking, you will be paying chargebacks and will end up very unhappy with your SG experience. Refuse the jobs that they don't want to pay what its worth. If they need you, they will negotiate or they may replace you. Either way, you won't be in bankruptcy because SG didn't pay you, or didn't pay you enough to keep your company afloat. 

Or the short version - SG will try to get you or even force you to do as much work for free or little pay as they can. They do not care if you are solvent or even in business next week. 

that's not to say they don't have some very nice people working for them. But, those nice people don't have the power to help you. they have orders they must follow. So, they are very nice as they tell you about the nasty chargeback for $5000 that's coming your way for not telling them about the mold in the basement. That you took a picture of, and reported last year, but failed to tell them it has gotten worse 15 months after you bid to correct but they never acted upon, so now it's your fault.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Justgettinby said:


> Safeguard has approached me to do some work for them. I am reading their reimburstment guidelines. The rates seem reasonable, but I am wondering how much they keep for themselves. Anyone have some input? I have a call Monday morning and would like as much knowledge as I can get.


You will be living your moniker at first (just gettin by) before they lower the boom. There are many reasons safeguard is hated by just about every contractor on this site. Do your due diligence by researching them on here before you start your truck. They're practically in my backyard and when I was in the biz I had no problem telling them to go suck an egg I could lose money without their help.😃 good luck


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's what you tell safeguard. 

I read up on your company and it's practices. I do not trust you. I believe business needs to be about trust. In order to buy my trust, you need to advance us $25000 per work order retainer in order to cover any nonsense you may chose to charge us back for.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

AMEN to that!!


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

well, i let him know their on line reputation was questionable and requiring me to buy another E&O policy from one of their insurance agents was crap and would eat into the already minimal potential profit and that i would not be continuing.


----------

